
Windows 10 is making too many PCs obsolete - CrankyBear
http://www.computerworld.com/article/3209977/microsoft-windows/windows-10-is-making-too-many-pcs-obsolete.html
======
rbanffy
Nothing mnakes a PC more obsolete than Windows.

/me ducks

